# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  BINTIL/BENTOL DI SIRIP EKOR

## yatnoo

BOS2, MINTA BANTUAN

Ikan saya di sirip ekor ada bintil kayak kutil, minggu lalu saya ankat ikannya dan sudah saya pocel / ambil tapi muncul lagi. Apa menular? Gimana treatmentnya?

Trims

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yatnoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yatnoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

om yatnoo...
Sy jg pernah gtu....sy olesin PK ditempat yg bintil / bentol.
Ga sampai seminggu hilang bintil / bentol nya.

----------


## yatnoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

